# v/c radiance not lighting



## k0wtz (Dec 20, 2010)

i purchased a radiance n/g stove.  i sold it because it was n/g only no parts availble for l/p.    here s the problem the man who purchased it says the pilot lights but the stove wont light.  anyone have an idea of what might be wrong.  is he doing something or is it something else!

any help apprciated.

bob


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2010)

Did he turn the "Off-Pilot-On" knob to the "on" position?
Then did he turn the unit on?
Did he try jumping between the TH & TP-TH terminals?
Did he take a reading - with a multimeter (set to millivolts) -
across the TP & the TP-TH terminals?
If so, did he get a reading & what was it?


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 21, 2010)

bob

yes he turned the know after lighting the pilot. i suggested loosening the milivolt contol and blowing canned air in th eopeninngs for starters.  it really sounds like the milivolt control is bad.  i gave him the nr. for a guy that sells parts and can advise him''

i really feel bad about this as i picked up the stove bug didnt try it out first.

thanks

bob


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 21, 2010)

bob

i reread your post.  he has turned the knob to on but then you said to turn another where is that one?

thanks

bob


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 21, 2010)

where is the thermostat knob on this stove i dont recall seing one but there has to be one correct?

thanks

bob


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2010)

There should be a rocker switch on the left rear of the stove.


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 21, 2010)

ok i recall that but how do you regulate the tempature?

thanks

bob


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2010)

You hafta add a t-stat or a remote...


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 21, 2010)

well i continue to learn more about these v/c stoves.  now i understand there is no thermostat in them so i will need a millivolt driven thermonstat.

anyone have a source for this critter?

thanks

bob


----------



## threecutekids (Dec 22, 2010)

I am new here, hopefully this posts in the correct spot.  I am the one that purchased this VC Radiance stove.  Today, I bought a new thermopile and it is still not lighting.  This is what happens,

1. I turn the valve to pilot, depress and hold while the pilot is lit.
2. Wait, release valve, turn to on.
3. flame looks good on thermopile.
4. I turn on rocker switch and nothing happens, after a few seconds, the pilot drops down to about half of original height. Turn switch off and flame returns to original height.

Any suggestions?


----------



## threecutekids (Dec 22, 2010)

Would to low of gas pressure allow the pilot to light but the main burner to not light?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you take a reading on the thermopile like posted above? What Mv reading did you get?


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 23, 2010)

threecutekids said:
			
		

> Would to low of gas pressure allow the pilot to light but the main burner to not light?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes.

Need to check inlet gas pressure, as well as the MV readings on the TP while the switch is off vs on.
Gas pressure should also be checked with switch off vs on.


----------



## summit (Dec 26, 2010)

*start simple*: the pilot flame itself should be engulfing the upper 1/3rd of the therocouple and thermopile assemblies. Before you take it apart, bust out the multimeters etc, tell him to make sure the flame is strong enough to engulf the TP fully. If its not, some rust on the pilot hood, or some smale scale buildup on the pilot oriface may be to blame. Have him check the burner oriface, as well. It may be working, just not getting any gas out. An audible click should be heard when the burner engages.... I've seen a couple that plug with scale from age and fuel especially after the get moved and shook around.


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 26, 2010)

we were very gentle with that stove.  i didnt test fire it before we took it out we did unhook it from the gasline.  i hope by now jarrette has it figured out i havent heard from him in a few day.  your hints make sense and i dont think there was or is anything too seriously wrong with the stove.

bob


----------

